# Revlon Fruitful Temptations



## Aprill (Apr 28, 2009)

Each fresh shade has a matching luscious fruit scent!

RevlonÂ® has developed a gorgeous color collection of luscious nail enamels. The 8 shades are inspired by the freshness of exotic summer fruits and infused with succulent tropical scents. Each fruit shade has a matching fruit scent when the enamel is dry.

Colors/scents:

Coconut crush

Mad about Mango

Pretty in Papaya

Sublime Strawberry

Mon Cherry

Passionate Fruit

Not so blueberry

Must get coconut crush!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 28, 2009)

These look nice! I like their nail polishes too.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 28, 2009)

Yum ! i'm getting coconut crush lol.


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice colours, but honestly, why would you want scented nails? I personally think it would look creepy if you kept sniffiing your nails lol


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 29, 2009)

lol Bec, you're right... but I bet this stuff would have been a massive hit if we were all in junior high or primary school


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 29, 2009)

You have a good point, along with blue mascara and body glitter, this stuff would have been a hit back then! lol


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 29, 2009)

and slap bands and those plastic bracelets with water and glitter inside them.... sigh. Those were the days!


----------



## Roxie (Apr 29, 2009)

Kind of cool, but my sister has a nail biting problem and that would not help her kick that habit.


----------



## Karren (Apr 30, 2009)

I love Revlon nail polish!! Neat idea!!


----------



## magneticheart (Apr 30, 2009)

The scented thing is a bit weird but I like the colours!


----------



## Ozee (Apr 30, 2009)

thats a cute idea


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 1, 2009)

I agree it's cute, and I like Revlon nail polishes. I need more fruity colors in my stash.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 1, 2009)

i feel like they wont smell as nice as they claim

my friend used to have a vanilla scented top coat that really ended up smelling more like alchol and febreeze


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 1, 2009)

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ure-94878.html

I like the idea, personally. Beats the smell of regular nail polish. lol.


----------



## LFEIZGUD (May 30, 2009)

It's aromatherapy for nose pickers!


----------



## Swan. (Jun 7, 2009)

Is it sad I love the smell of nailpolish?

The colours look pretty though, I've gotta try coconut crush!


----------



## Mylala88 (Jul 31, 2009)

I bought raspberry rapture today. I only put it on ONE nail and can smell a sweet fruity scent. @[email protected] it's divine! Although it makes me wanna munch on something juicy. I really want the mango one too. Hopefully there's still a bottle lying around some store.


----------

